# The start of my set up 2009



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

A few pictures of what's up so far (About 60%). I still have the crypt for my FCG and my animated props to put out.
Pictures by MildAvaholic - Photobucket

Enjoy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks great! I'm a big fan of pirates!

Randy


----------

